# Specchiera



## Peggy101

Composizione bagno sospeso in poliuretano espanso compatto laccato, un'anta con sistema slow motion. consolle in ceramica. specchio bisellato su pannello in mdf
Donc il y a plusieures descriptions de miroirs (specchi) 
Specchio a forma di farfalla, specchio a onda, specchio rettangolare etc. et en suite le terme “*Specchiera*” apparaît…
Est-ce qu’il existe un terme un français pour « Specchiera » aussi pour créer une différence entre specchio et specchiera. 

J’aurai pensé tout simplement à «miroir» (Sans pourtant ne créer aucune différence) ou « grand miroir » 
Je n’ai pas d’autres idées en ce moment. Je suis trop fatiguée
Merci beaucoup de votre aide.


----------



## Necsus

_Specchiera _non è _glace_?


----------



## matoupaschat

Una volta, specchiera era il mobile chiamato "coiffeuse". Da quanto posso vedere attualmente in rete, la "specchiera" è un semplice "miroir encadré/miroir sur cadre" o talvolta un "miroir sur pied". Io lascerei perdere la distinzione specchio/specchiera e direi "miroir". La "glace" è più spesso la sola lastra di vetro, riflettente o no.


----------



## Peggy101

Il problema e'che non riesco ad immaginare di poter tradurre con "glace" uno specchio del bagno. Qui si tratta proprio di quei mobili componibili con specchio. Inoltre anche cercando in lungo ed in largo e pur inserendo in vari motori di ricerca il termine "glace" comunque i siti di arredo bagno riportano infine il termine "miroir"e non "glace". Quelle rare volte che ho trovato il termine "glace" in tale contesto si trattava di siti tradotti verso il francese macon una serie di imprecisioni quindi non li posso prendere in considerazione. Il mio caro monolingue "Petit Robert" anche negli esempi non fa alcun riferimento all'utilizzo d'une glace dans la salle de bain, quindi il mio stato di confusione aumenta. Spero di venirne a capo


----------



## Peggy101

Si infatti, hai ragione era proprio chiamato "coiffeuse". Ne ho uno nella stanza dei miei genitori  ed e' molto particolare, era della mia nonna . Infatti per questo si fa principalmente riferimento alle "porte d'armoire avec glace". Non ti nascondo che anche per le immagini che ho visto ritengo che l'uso di specchiera in tali casi ed in particolare in questo contesto non sia corretto al 100% neanche in italiano ...pero' questa e' una mia modesta opinione. 
 Grazie infinite.


----------



## matoupaschat

Peggy, devi prendere l'abitudine di modificare il post precedente invece di "autorisponderti": sarà più chiaro e inoltre è la regola. C'è il tasto apposito. Se tutto non funziona perfettamente, cambia navigatore, Internet Explorer fa(ceva) a pugni con il programma del forum.
Glace è attualmente una parola che cade in disuso, o assai regionale. Si usa "miroir".


----------

